# Keyesville Afterglow 2006



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I didn't take as many pics as I should have...too much fun being had...and too cold. The weather wasn't our friend this weekend, but we had an absolute blast!

Here are some teaser pics....more will be coming in soon!














































Afterglow 2005
Afterglow 2005 Pt. II


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Laffeaux, FilletBrazed (Placing 1st in the DH smoking most of the 8" full sussy kids, 1st in the XC), SSMike (Placing 2nd in the XC)









VeloCulture...who we all owe a _huge_ thanks for putting this vintage race on the bill! Best DH bike ever. He rode that bad boy to a 2nd place in the DH.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I've gotta get there next year. Those pictures... what can I say - outstanding.


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

thanks for the radiation!

I'm hoping to make it in the next coupla yrs.


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

*Totally radical to the MAX!*

 Thats so rad that you guys raced in jeans!

Was FB riding the Cunningham when he won the DH?


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

*nice work!*

yo,

good work FB and Mike for the racing, showing up the new technology with the stuff that peaked and worked better 20 years ago!

hey, did Rob bring that Ti Salsa of Chucks? or was Chuck there, and one more thing, that 29" maroon bike that has WTB decals, is that really a WTB bike or is that Rob's Soulcraft with WTB decals.

sorry to nerd out, but we have 5 inches or more of snow on the ground and inquiring minds and all.

sometime i need to make it out for this.

looks like fun.

nate


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

cursivearmy said:


> yo,
> 
> good work FB and Mike for the racing, showing up the new technology with the stuff that peaked and worked better 20 years ago!
> 
> ...


Chuck was there with his ti Salsa. The WTB frame is a special Phoenix with 29" wheels Chuck had made for his wife.

The whole weekend was super fun. Although the weather was pretty close to your, Nate. We had snow flurries on the way in and some chilly weather with a biting wind. You oughta try to make it out next year - some guy came out from Ohio with a nice Fat.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

The weather was actually warmer for me  For Sundays XC it was just about perfect, the sun came out and warmed up alittle, just right for racing. The course was 8 miles with 1300 ft climbing, lots of fun and there was traction everywere!!!!! BTW, the Vintage class was the biggest of the weekend


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

yeah, the weather was unseasonably cold. last year it was like 75 degrees and sunny. quite a few of us got sunburns. this year it was the exact opposite. 

that being said, this year was waaaaay more fun. racing these old bikes was awesome and it was very obvious that the new bikes had zero advantage on us. the spectators loved it.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

like everybody else i hardly took any photos. i did however have several friends there that took a lot of photos for us but it will be a little while until they can get thier photo CD's all sent to me.

two of these guys actually raced Re-Pack:


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Damn, that was fun!


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

OK, here are some photos from my buddy Scotts camera


























here are the top finishers for the 10-19 year old bikes.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

I'm holding Dave's and Rumpfy's 1st and 3rd place mugs hostage. Think I could trade the 1st place mug for a certain Cunningham? Yeah, probably not.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Those pics make me happy. Such a fun, fun weekend.

Despite the weather, the more I think back on it, the more fond I am of the weekend.


I will be there next year for sure. I'm sure we'll all be there again. Anyone who didn't go...start planning now for 2007.




MV, thanks for grabbing the cups. You could just bring them to Sea Otter...no have to hassle with shipping.

Did you guys get the XC lap times? How much did FB smoke us by?


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> MV, thanks for grabbing the cups. You could just bring them to Sea Otter...no have to hassle with shipping.
> 
> Did you guys get the XC lap times? How much did FB smoke us by?


Will do. Didn't notice the times. I was too busy marvelling at FB's time in the DH compared to them downhillers.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ssmike said:


> I'm holding Dave's and Rumpfy's 1st and 3rd place mugs hostage. Think I could trade the 1st place mug for a certain Cunningham? Yeah, probably not.


Haha! Cool picture of the mug podium! Thanks for grabbing those.

I think Im gonna finish my clunker and use that next year. The C'ham is gonna retire on this huge win.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I don't have any more pre-86 bikes....but I know a guy.   

I should have another pre-86 for next year, seeing as how I have to retire the Potts.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Haha! Cool picture of the mug podium! Thanks for grabbing those.


I thought the bar tape roll podium was a nice touch


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I didn't take as many pics as I should have...too much fun being had...and too cold. The weather wasn't our friend this weekend, but we had an absolute blast!
> 
> Here are some teaser pics....more will be coming in soon!
> 
> I'm sooo jealous. I wish there was an event like this in PA. No one can accuse you guys of owning garage queens.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

J Ro - I'm hoping to take in at least one NJ mountain bike race retro - who knows what we can do on the East Coast!


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

bushpig said:


> J Ro - I'm hoping to take in at least one NJ mountain bike race retro - who knows what we can do on the East Coast!


An East / West competition - I like it


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

Rumpfy said:


> Anyone who didn't go...start planning now for 2007.


Please coordinate with PaulB of AZSF fame. The weather there wasn't all great either, but I'm hoping to go to both events next year.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

There are some Keyesville pics in the DH forum too...

FB, DW, and VC made some pics...

Nice to see some respect from the DH crowd.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=174423


----------



## downhilljill (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey Keyesville Gang!

Just wanted to tell you all that I had an absolute BLAST this weekend! It was great to meet you all. Can't wait till next year...I'll be back with a vintage ride or two for sure. Hopefully the weather will be warmer and not scare too many people away. 

See you all at Sea Otter...I'm keeping my fingers crossed I'll find a cool vintage bike by then so I can join ya'll for the Friday ride. 



Jill

\~/


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

downhilljill said:


> Hey Keyesville Gang!
> 
> Just wanted to tell you all that I had an absolute BLAST this weekend! It was great to meet you all. Can't wait till next year...I'll be back with a vintage ride or two for sure. Hopefully the weather will be warmer and not scare too many people away.
> 
> ...


It was great meeting you too! 
And thanks for the hospitality of shelter and heat for the weekend, very cool of you and MV. 

And nice work smoking MV (and me) in the DH too. 

We've got our feelers out to find you something vintage. Might be tough by SO, put we'd love to have you along for the ride, vintage or not.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

one of the guys on the DH forum sent me these pics. thanks Ian!


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

Man Sky, those are the best action shots so far.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

mwr said:


> Man Sky, those are the best action shots so far.


ya they are. Very nice!


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

i'm checking with him now to see if he has more photos of the rest of you.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

*Results*

Results are in! http://www.ssfta.com/


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Man those DH shots came out great Sky! So cool.

You're like the poster boy for vintage mtb.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> You're like the poster boy for vintage mtb.


...or the short bus


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> Results are in! http://www.ssfta.com/


Those numbers can't be right. I'm sure that I was MUCH faster than that.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

laffeaux said:


> Those numbers can't be right. I'm sure that I was MUCH faster than that.


Tell me about it.

I like the XC...where 2nd place was 5 minutes behind 1st place.

Thats riding at a whole different level, and we can be sure he wasn't trying all that hard and could easily train and be even faster. Really scarry.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here you guys go.... I had 2 cameras there these are the ones I took and the fiance has some also. PM me and I will send you guys the pics via email!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here are a few more..............


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here are some more


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ianjenn, check your PM's! 


Thanks for serving up the pics, they're great!


----------



## downhilljill (Apr 21, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> It was great meeting you too!
> And thanks for the hospitality of shelter and heat for the weekend, very cool of you and MV.
> 
> And nice work smoking MV (and me) in the DH too.
> ...


Ha ha ha! It's not too often I ever get to smoke MV! Unfortunately he usually smokes me up and down the hills everyday. But...it's making me stronger. 

Do keep your eyes out for something cool for me. I'm flattered you guys would let me ride with you guys at the Otter on a non-vintage bike. I'm scared I'd disrupt the chi and/or anger the vintage MTB gods. LOL

Nice pics of everyone!


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

downhilljill said:


> Ha ha ha! It's not too often I ever get to smoke MV! Unfortunately he usually smokes me up and down the hills everyday. But...it's making me stronger.


LOL - Now I know what I'm dealing with! I've got to somehow make up 20 seconds next year. I'm going to have to start my lunch time training now


----------



## downhilljill (Apr 21, 2005)

ssmike said:


> LOL - Now I know what I'm dealing with! I've got to somehow make up 20 seconds next year. I'm going to have to start my lunch time training now


Just you wait...I'm going to start having secret training sessions on my vintage bike. Well, that is, once I actually get one. 

If you are really, really nice to me, I just might let you win next year.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

downhilljill said:


> If you are really, really nice to me, I just might let you win next year.


LOL I can't believe that the smack talking has already started! It's still 363 days until the race. 

I can't wait until next year!!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

laffeaux said:


> LOL I can't believe that the smack talking has already started! It's still 363 days until the race.
> 
> I can't wait until next year!!


Seeing as how I only edged MV out on the DH by 2 seconds...and he whooped me on the XC by 30 seconds, I need to do my own secret training and surprise them both next year. 

Such a long time to wait.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

downhilljill said:


> If you are really, really nice to me, I just might let you win next year.


Let? Oooh, the gaunlet has been thrown. Extra time on the lunch ride tomorrow


----------



## downhilljill (Apr 21, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> LOL I can't believe that the smack talking has already started! It's still 363 days until the race.


Yeah, especially from a smart-ass chick who doesn't even own a vintage bike yet. LOL


----------



## downhilljill (Apr 21, 2005)

ssmike said:


> Let? Oooh, the gaunlet has been thrown. Extra time on the lunch ride tomorrow


Oooh, twist my arm, why don't you. Extra time on our lunch ride would be just horrible.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

J Ro I'm sooo jealous. I wish there was an event like this in PA. No one can accuse you guys of owning garage queens.[/QUOTE said:


> ABSOLUTELY!!!
> 
> We've gotta make something like this happen on the East coast...and right soon.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

WTB-rider said:


> We've gotta make something like this happen on the East coast...and right soon.


you know you always could save you're pennies for a 2007 Keyesville trip. it would be really cool to see you guys there. get a flight, share a rental car and camp for free. not so bad.


----------



## TrekChick (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi all - TrekChick here. I was the Timing Director at Keyesville (the gal sittin' in that big WARM trailer all weekend!). It's great to know that you all had so much FUN! Just curious, would you guys and gals be interested in doing TWO DH runs next year? Or is one enough?

~~~~~TrekChick

BTW - I tried to talk Jim into setting up my 1987 12-speed Maruishi for the race, but he just had to ride the Kona...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

TrekChick said:


> Hi all - TrekChick here. I was the Timing Director at Keyesville (the gal sittin' in that big WARM trailer all weekend!). It's great to know that you all had so much FUN! Just curious, would you guys and gals be interested in doing TWO DH runs next year? Or is one enough?
> 
> ~~~~~TrekChick
> 
> BTW - I tried to talk Jim into setting up my 1987 12-speed Maruishi for the race, but he just had to ride the Kona...


Hey! Aw man we had a blast! 

Kudos to you and Jim for the weekend. It was my first time down there and Sky said it was the greatest event going. He wasn't kidding!

You guys did a great job putting on the event. Super organized and a real positive vibe.

I'd not be opposed to a 2 DH run format providing that the DH runs are still 'in the spirit' of old school DH runs...which is to say, not super over the top extreme stuff that can only be done on an 8" DH sled.
This course was a good combo of a peddlers course with it's tough technical sections, all cleanable on an old vintage bike (with a bit of finesse).

So in short, you bet!


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

TrekChick said:


> Hi all - TrekChick here. I was the Timing Director at Keyesville (the gal sittin' in that big WARM trailer all weekend!). It's great to know that you all had so much FUN! Just curious, would you guys and gals be interested in doing TWO DH runs next year? Or is one enough?
> 
> ~~~~~TrekChick
> 
> BTW - I tried to talk Jim into setting up my 1987 12-speed Maruishi for the race, but he just had to ride the Kona...


good to hear from ya!

two runs would be cool. i forgot how much fun that was. when it was over i was ready to do it again so bring it on! 

get a vintage bike and join in next year. how cool would that be!


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

TrekChick said:


> Hi all - TrekChick here. I was the Timing Director at Keyesville (the gal sittin' in that big WARM trailer all weekend!). It's great to know that you all had so much FUN! Just curious, would you guys and gals be interested in doing TWO DH runs next year? Or is one enough?
> 
> ~~~~~TrekChick


Thank you for all of your work. And yes, 2 runs would be fine. This year's course was perfect!


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

ssmike said:


> Thank you for all of your work. And yes, 2 runs would be fine. This year's course was perfect!


it's fitting that the downhill course was the original one from the very first Keyesville event like 18 years ago 

hey, that gives me an idea. wouldn't it be cool to compare our times with the 80's and early 90's downhill times.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> hey, that gives me an idea. wouldn't it be cool to compare our times with the 80's and early 90's downhill times.


You got the times? Where would they be?


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> you know you always could save you're pennies for a 2007 Keyesville trip. it would be really cool to see you guys there. get a flight, share a rental car and camp for free. not so bad.


Hmmm, you may be on to something there


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Yep, two runs would be find by me!

And thanks for working the event. You guys did a great job. I'll be back again next year for sure.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

*Got some more photos today!*

i asked my buddy to take these photos. he did a pretty good job i think except that he managed to not get one photo of me


----------



## noslogan (Jan 21, 2004)

Hey Velo,
I had that helmet in highschool. 
Next year I'm goin. I'll try to score a Stumpjumper. # two hundred and fiftysomethin or other. I know where two are.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

noslogan said:


> Hey Velo,
> I had that helmet in highschool.
> Next year I'm goin. I'll try to score a Stumpjumper. # two hundred and fiftysomethin or other. I know where two are.


right on bro. you wont regret it.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

awesome going-sideways-in-the-air pic. just a great pic overall. i really like it! something about it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jh_on_the_cape said:


> awesome going-sideways-in-the-air pic. just a great pic overall. i really like it! something about it.


We like to call that....Dead Sailor.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> We like to call that....Dead Sailor.


If Rumpfy would ever must up enough courage to get his tires off of the ground, he might learn what a dead sailor really is.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> If Rumpfy would ever must up enough courage to get his tires off of the ground, he might learn what a dead sailor really is.


Dude, check the back tire.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Dude, check the back tire.


haha! Were you nervous? 

JH, glad you like the shot. It was shot by Sky's friend Martini. The timing and shots turned out pretty darn good.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> haha! Were you nervous?


Maybe a little.

I think I might have been coming back down....either that or it's the start of an endo.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

OK, so my bud Chris forgot to send me one of the photo CD's with the Snake Pit photos. he sent me a couple of teaser photos. more to come when i get the CD.

this is the Snakepit just where i got boogered up and had to run my way out of the last little bit


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

nice set of pics, these last couple of posts.
thanks!


----------



## downhilljill (Apr 21, 2005)

Wow, he got some great pics! He's got a great eye. Can't wait to see the rest of them! What a fun weekend that was.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm excited to see the rest of those!

You might have had to run that last little part...but I think I was on my ass at that point!


----------



## martini_956 (Apr 14, 2006)

*Thanks guys...*

So I finally registered on here. I had a great time and I hope that everyone else did to, in spite of the weather. It was pretty cold...


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

martini_956 said:


> So I finally registered on here. I had a great time and I hope that everyone else did to, in spite of the weather. It was pretty cold...


hey! bout frickin time you joined in!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

martini_956 said:


> So I finally registered on here. I had a great time and I hope that everyone else did to, in spite of the weather. It was pretty cold...


Sweeeet.

What's up dude!


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Sweeeet.
> 
> What's up dude!


Doood, how could I have not known about this?!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DWF said:


> Doood, how could I have not known about this?!


Not known about what? This Keyesville event?


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Not known about what? This Keyesville event?


Yeah, that wasn't clear was it. I was referring the Keyesville event, the vintage DH looked like a blast.


----------



## martini_956 (Apr 14, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Sweeeet.
> 
> What's up dude!


Sup! How you doin'?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DWF said:


> Yeah, that wasn't clear was it. I was referring the Keyesville event, the vintage DH looked like a blast.


I'll make sure to let you know when it comes around next year. 

The XC and the DH courses were a blast. Very vintage mtb friendly.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

martini_956 said:


> Sup! How you doin'?


Chillin'.

Your pics came out great! We all owe you a big thanks for taking the time to document the event!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Geez,I'm really missing out on these rides!*

The photos are inspiring. Are there any vintage rides coming up around here?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Built4Speed said:


> The photos are inspiring. Are there any vintage rides coming up around here?


Yeah, Sea Otter. 

I don't see why we can't shoot for something this summer.


----------



## martini_956 (Apr 14, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Chillin'.
> 
> Your pics came out great! We all owe you a big thanks for taking the time to document the event!


It was my pleasure. I'm really looking forward to next year. Hopefully we can all plan something before then... That would be awesome.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

martini_956 said:


> It was my pleasure. I'm really looking forward to next year. Hopefully we can all plan something before then... That would be awesome.


Ya, thanks a lot for the cool pics! They came out awesome. I really like mine even though Rumpfy thinks Im doing a dead sailor. 

Dave


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Ya, thanks a lot for the cool pics! They came out awesome. I really like mine even though Rumpfy thinks Im doing a dead sailor.


You were blitzing the course so fast, that when you came to that section...and the trail just dropped away from you....*que hollow wind noise*...

Dead.

Sailor.


----------



## martini_956 (Apr 14, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> You were blitzing the course so fast, that when you came to that section...and the trail just dropped away from you....*que hollow wind noise*...
> 
> Dead.
> 
> Sailor.


I actully had to duck. It was wierd life suddenly went into slow motion, it was straight out of the movies... I am still in awe...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

martini_956 said:


> I actully had to duck. It was wierd life suddenly went into slow motion, it was straight out of the movies... I am still in awe...


He was that out of control huh? Glad you're ok!


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> He was that out of control huh? Glad you're ok!


dude's, check out the wicked air i got at Keyesville

http://www.printroom.com/ViewGaller...userid=laronat&gallery_id=347297&image_id=198


----------



## martini_956 (Apr 14, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> He was that out of control huh? Glad you're ok!


Ya, it was kind of scary...


----------



## martini_956 (Apr 14, 2006)

Veloculture said:


> dude's, check out the wicked air i got at Keyesville
> 
> http://www.printroom.com/ViewGaller...userid=laronat&gallery_id=347297&image_id=198


That is soooo cool. I love the signature two foot plant. It seems like everytime I see you race you do that trick...


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

here's some more press the event got. i didn't even know they were going to run anything about it. props to BIKE mag!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Veloculture said:


> here's some more press the event got. i didn't even know they were going to run anything about it. props to BIKE mag!


Who's the dork in the picture? 

Is it too early to start planning for KV07?


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Who's the dork in the picture?
> 
> Is it too early to start planning for KV07?


that sexy guy in the dorky helmet is rocking that Clunker to 2nd place :thumbsup:


----------



## downhilljill (Apr 21, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Who's the dork in the picture?
> 
> Is it too early to start planning for KV07?


Hell no it's not too early to start planning! I'm already trying to decide which bike to bring (which isn't too difficult when you only have 2 vintage bikes...however that might change by then).

Nice work, Sky! Hey....I think I recognize that handwriting in the background!


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

downhilljill said:


> Hell no it's not too early to start planning! I'm already trying to decide which bike to bring (which isn't too difficult when you only have 2 vintage bikes...however that might change by then).
> 
> Nice work, Sky! Hey....I think I recognize that handwriting in the background!


yup, your boy Mike took that of that photo of the magazine for me. :cornut:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Veloculture said:


> that sexy guy in the dorky helmet is rocking that Clunker to 2nd place :thumbsup:


I got beat by a dork.:bluefrown:

I'm gunnin' for ya next year!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

downhilljill said:


> Hell no it's not too early to start planning! I'm already trying to decide which bike to bring (which isn't too difficult when you only have 2 vintage bikes...however that might change by then).
> 
> Nice work, Sky! Hey....I think I recognize that handwriting in the background!


Answer: bring all of them. 

Handwriting in the background? You mean the girly handwriting?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Veloculture said:


> yup, your boy Mike took that of that photo of the magazine for me. :cornut:


Oops. Disregard previous comment. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Not sure what I'm bringing this year...they may be slightly newer I'm afraid. I'm all out of 20+ year old bikes.


----------



## martini_956 (Apr 14, 2006)

*Kv07?*

When is KV07? I should start planning right now. Oh Christ, I got to start geting in shape...

:madman:


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

martini_956 said:


> When is KV07? I should start planning right now. Oh Christ, I got to start geting in shape...
> 
> :madman:


April is when it will be although we wont know the date until the new year probably.

dont worry about being in shape. it's a friendly competition. well, it's friendly untill someone gets in my way :madmax:


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Not sure what I'm bringing this year...they may be slightly newer I'm afraid. I'm all out of 20+ year old bikes.


You've got ~10 months, for God's sake. Start shopping.


----------



## martini_956 (Apr 14, 2006)

*Friendly My ass...*



Veloculture said:


> April is when it will be although we wont know the date until the new year probably.
> 
> dont worry about being in shape. it's a friendly competition. well, it's friendly untill someone gets in my way :madmax:


You would run over me and not think twice about it. I have ten months to get into shape just so I can get out of your way...:smallviolin:

I don't know what the small violin is for, but I thought that it was funny.

Oh! And for all those that I got pictures of last year, this year I'll be shooting digital so it will be a lot easier to transfer images. Hurray for technology!


----------



## Shaun K (Mar 23, 2004)

mwr said:


> You've got ~10 months, for God's sake. Start shopping.


Only 10 months left to get my Bontrager built up! I need to order those decals now...

Or I could just bring my Super V 2000. Hey, it's a 1996 model, 11 years old counts as retro right?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Shaun K said:


> Only 10 months left to get my Bontrager built up! I need to order those decals now...
> 
> Or I could just bring my Super V 2000. Hey, it's a 1996 model, 11 years old counts as retro right?


It does in the UK.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mwr said:


> You've got ~10 months, for God's sake. Start shopping.


Start shopping? I just need to actually finish a project I've started! :crazy:


----------

